# ARC Audio XDi 1200.6 channel issue



## Eatmore Bacon (Dec 17, 2020)

So have a the stated amp above and I have one channel that is causing distortion until the amp runs for several minutes. Anyone run into this? I read in another thread where someone with the same issue said it was probably a bad solder connection on emitter resistors but that was on a different brand. Any thoughts?


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

does the behavior change w/ the gain(s) adjustments?

you sure it's that channel? if you flip RCAs the problem remains with that channel? if you flip speakers, it remains with that channel?

i'd give arc a call monday and see what they say. their phone and email are on the footer of Car Audio, Motorcycle & Powersports Audio, ARC Audio


----------



## Eatmore Bacon (Dec 17, 2020)

nadams5755 said:


> does the behavior change w/ the gain(s) adjustments?
> 
> you sure it's that channel? if you flip RCAs the problem remains with that channel? if you flip speakers, it remains with that channel?
> 
> i'd give arc a call monday and see what they say. their phone and email are on the footer of Car Audio, Motorcycle & Powersports Audio, ARC Audio


Yes it’s the channel. I have two open channels on the same amp. Swapped them and it’s gone. Took a voltage reading on the old channels before swapping to make sure the set up was identical.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

an amplifier whisperer suggested to power it down, slide on/off/around the input and speaker load switches to see if it improves


----------



## Eatmore Bacon (Dec 17, 2020)

nadams5755 said:


> an amplifier whisperer suggested to power it down, slide on/off/around the input and speaker load switches to see if it improves


Thanks. I will give it a go.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

given it shows up when the amp is cold, it'll make your call with arc easier/faster on monday


----------



## Eatmore Bacon (Dec 17, 2020)

nadams5755 said:


> given it shows up when the amp is cold, it'll make your call with arc easier/faster on monday


This is true, although at 100 degree ambient down here right now, and even hotter inside the truck I’m not sure it that will play into it. Anything is possible I suppose. Love the amp though.


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

I have 3 of the same amps in my SUV & a spare in the closet. I have used the 3 amps for about 5 years now & anytime that I adjust any of the slide switches, it normally causes trouble.

So I hit them with a shot of compressed air for cleaning computers. Then spray the slides with DeOxit & then move them & spray them again. That has always fixed the bugs on my amps. Just do it with the amps off.


----------



## Eatmore Bacon (Dec 17, 2020)

KillerBox said:


> I have 3 of the same amps in my SUV & a spare in the closet. I have used the 3 amps for about 5 years now & anytime that I adjust any of the slide switches, it normally causes trouble.
> 
> So I hit them with a shot of compressed air for cleaning computers. Then spray the slides with DeOxit & then move them & spray them again. That has always fixed the bugs on my amps. Just do it with the amps off.


Thanks for the pointers. I will definitely give it a try. Makes sense.


----------

